# Adios Fella's



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm done fella's. Time to put the ice fishing gear into storage... I enjoyed the season & especially meeting new hardwater addicts. (My 1st Skeeter walleye gets to grow a lil larger for next season).

...Gardening is on the brain and starting to get my attention. Can't wait to play in the dirt.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Packing all my stuff this weekend (hub & flip-over drying in the garage right now).

Always sad when it ends……..But, ONLY 312 more days until ice!!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Put my ice gear away over the weekend.
3 seasons in an im finally starting to compile some gear. 
It was not a great season catching wise,but i really didnt get out much. 
But was plenty fun when i did.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Mine has been stowed for the season except a few prime jigging lures I use year round.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im glad everyone got a lot of chances to go this year...some years theres only a few weeks or no ice at all...this is really crazy though....it feb. 20 and its 70 degrees outside.... its feb. 20??? just like last february


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep it was better than last year for me, saw on the tube today back in2015 it was minus 17 degrees today , the year of the 15 inch ice.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

OK - I'm confused...
I'm good with Ice Fishing - just not a die hard. Rather fish moving water in cold than iced stationary (usually), but really - just want to fish year round.

I read the posts - do you guys NOT fish in 'softwater' or is this just the 'hardwater' version of drama versus softwater version or versions (seemingly each species has its own level of drama)... 

If in fact you only ice fish - I've never met anyone like that, and will beg to go with one of you next year to see what the hell I am doing so wrong. I like the ice - but to ONLY do that - I'm pretty sure I must be missing something...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

YEP., 99% Strictly a hardwater fisherman. Too busy during "softwater season" gardening, backpacking & grandkidd...ing.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m a all season fishing guy, ice fishing covers when the streams are locked up, so now steelhead then everything else that follows through summer and fall , then start over again.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like winter, but it's pretty nice to have the windows and doors open and listening to birds chirp in February.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

My opinion to the question is...it's just a flat out totally different kind of fishing....get to play with different toys...and there is no guarantee that you'll even get a chance to go....kinda makes it special...plus it's nice to get outside mid winter. ....although I'm writing this with just jeans and boots on...

I do think most ice fishermen do enjoy fishing year round...but ice fishing is just different ....there is something very special about it...it's unique, it's never guaranteed....it's something special...hope this answers your question because imo this is the perfect response. ..it's not just about fishing...it's about the overall experience...


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Putting the ice gear away this week, albeit reluctantly. 
We were fortunate enough to have a great season with comrades on the ice. I was able to fish Ohio, Michigan and Ontario. Missed out on Wisconsin with family unfortunately. 
Made for great memories non the less. Lake Simcoe was the stand out of the season, sight fishing 12"+ Perch in gin clear water.Fat pike in the lower, and eyes and pannies in Ohio. Already planning for the 2018-2019 season on Simcoe and some remote lakes in the U.P. With family. 
Tight lines and stay safe.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Year a round here


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> My opinion to the question is...it's just a flat out totally different kind of fishing....get to play with different toys...and there is no guarantee that you'll even get a chance to go....kinda makes it special...plus it's nice to get outside mid winter. ....although I'm writing this with just jeans and boots on...
> 
> I do think most ice fishermen do enjoy fishing year round...but ice fishing is just different ....there is something very special about it...it's unique, it's never guaranteed....it's something special...hope this answers your question because imo this is the perfect response. ..it's not just about fishing...it's about the overall experience...


Well said HWF. Like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I get the different toys - I've a few (very few) lil' rods and reels, and a few ICE only baits. Much more important...

I'm definitely a softwater (boat) guy - and moreover - an inclement weather lover (keeps the crowds at bay)... I do NOT get out as much anymore...

I do have a side - gig (kinda like a mistress) - and its the non-boat wading type... I've for years been a noodle guy for steelies and salmon - and my buddy (who has subsequently sold all his old gear) is trying to get me to bite on the centerpin. 

I rarely get out these days - I'm not close to the streams/rivers - I've not gone to NY or MI to do it in over 10 yrs - and the stinking CenterPins are PRICEY (one I 'think' I liked - rod/reel - $900 delivered)... Gulp!

The gulp isn't for the price - its for the understanding of the uniqueness of the 'style' and the fact I even considered it - says volumes about the fact I SHOULD understand what you said - but until you said it - I didn't... Thanx!!!

BTW - I skipped the CenterPin (I may buy a budget one this year though) - and I think I'm going to plunk the $ on a ultra skiff or roundabout thingy from Florida (round single person PE boat)... Then I can justify the CenterPin cause I'll have a "float" boat to use with it...

I'm catching on...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep...was a good season. 

Thanks icebucketjohn for the invite to Nimi.

Time to start the pepper seeds.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm done fella's. Time to put the ice fishing gear into storage... I enjoyed the season & especially meeting new hardwater addicts. (My 1st Skeeter walleye gets to grow a lil larger for next season).
> 
> ...Gardening is on the brain and starting to get my attention. Can't wait to play in the dirt.
> 
> ...



John it was a pleasure meeting you on Nimi this year.. wish you the very best to your gardening and enjoying your grandkids.. I know your feeling being with grandkids.. NOTHING LIKE IT.. and if you ever decide you want to go fishing on open water please note I will always have a open seat in my boat for you, just PM me..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

JMS:
Thanks for kind & encouraging words. Certainly I'll give ya a buzz if I get the gumption to soft water fish. Hopefully, we hook up again on next season's ice .... and have better luck.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> YEP., 99% Strictly a hardwater fisherman. Too busy during "softwater season" gardening, backpacking & grandkidd...ing.


John, if you ever get the urge my man, take a ride up here to Mentor anytime during the softwater season and we'll get you that walleye and then some. Then we can sit around the dock after and smoke a cigar and bs about it. Just holler.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> John, if you ever get the urge my man, take a ride up here to Mentor anytime during the softwater season and we'll get you that walleye and then some. Then we can sit around the dock after and smoke a cigar and bs about it. Just holler.


Yep...Ice fisherman are just softwater fisherman, with there brains bashed in!!Quote from my son


----------



## Trouthunter (Jan 22, 2018)

Got into ice fishing when the rivers froze up early and felt the need to get out. Otherwise a fall/winter/spring river rat. Too busy with my motorcycle during the summer. The license on my boat expired 15 years ago to show how much time I don't have during the summer.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ice Fishing IS Addictive! Plain and simple! If you have a 'nack' for it( meaning at least moderate to very good success!), and the "toys" to play with, so much the better-AND all the MORE addictive!! Try watching fish swim in and out of the cone angle of your flasher, rise up off the bottom to check your lure/bait, tease you a bit, then slowly move away--for a few hours and you can't stop going/doing it! Fortunately, at a certain age, a little of this drug goes a long way-others can never get enough.....!


----------

